# Problem intalling Red Alert 2 on windows 7



## CJLopez

Well, recently i felt liked playing some old games and been playin diablo, starcraft and stuff, and wanted to nail my thets agains on red alert 2 but when i run the setup of the game i would get a couple of DirectX Error with the message "Icorrect Action"

looked around on my event log and this is what appeared



Code:


Name of Application with errors: Setup.exe_unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x39d7e310
Fault Module Name: Setup.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x39d7e310
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Offset Error: 0x00017620
Failed process ID: 0x1324
Start time of application errors: 0x01ca86bc50e50453
Path of the application with error: E: \ Setup \ Setup.exe
Path Fault Module: E: \ Setup \ Setup.exe

Had to pass it throug google translator as my windows is in spanish.

Any idea on why is this happening and how can it be solved? EA has nothing on the matter, neither their command and conquer webpage.

PS: sorry if there's another post about this problem, each time i tried to do a search it ended with a memory problem on the server


----------



## CJLopez

ok, i ditched the installation and only copied te game, unzipped the data1.cab file and then worked my way to solve the fatal string error and cant set video mode error, looks like RA2 wasnt made to work with 1920*1080 screen resolution (i'm using a 42" plasma tv as my monitor, XDDDDD)

ok then, i worked through all those problems, and then when entered the first mission, i was playing withouth a problem when suddenly, on the very first mission, withouth doing anything Tanya, my main unit, dies!!!!

Its like a ghost killed her. Any idea why this might be happening????


----------



## improvepctools

Have you tried to do a windows update?
This could be the problem, Maybe you should try to install a more updated DirectX version.

If not it can be registry problem, here is an article that might be helpful if the other 2 doesn't work.

How To Fix 0xc0000005 Error


----------



## CJLopez

Sorry, i already found my problem.

I'm working under windows 7, so i have the latest directx there is, i think its 10.1, but definitely is not 11.

Also, the resolution problem was also applied to my installation. Looks like directx 8 and older cant handle the 1080i resolution so once i brought it down to 720i the installation went withouth much problem. Given i made a copy paste intead of a regular installation, a piracy security was activated hence killing all my units and rendering the game unplayable


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Right-click on the Setup.exe and select Properties, then go to the compatibility tab and choose XP (SP2).
Do this for every exe found on the CD and then try to install the game again.
Once its installed you will need to patch it to 1.006.
http://download.cnet.com/Command-Conquer-Red-Alert-2-1-006-patch/3000-18541_4-10236244.html

Red Alert 2 has a security feature built into the game which can detect that is was installled without the CD key. So after 30sec everything blows up.


----------



## SilentFly

I have little bit difrent problem. i instaled it on windows 7 "x64-bit and when i click to play the game it says "***FATAL*** String manager failed to initilaized properly" i think that the game is too old for the windows but id like to be sure.


----------



## NM2

SilentFly said:


> I have little bit difrent problem. i instaled it on windows 7 "x64-bit and when i click to play the game it says "***FATAL*** String manager failed to initilaized properly" i think that the game is too old for the windows but id like to be sure.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have the exact same problem.. just felt like playing Red Alert 2 so after finding the disc I tried installing.. all seemed to install fine but when i hit play i got the same message "***FATAL*** String manager failed to initilaized properly" Im sure it is due to the fact i have recently upgraded my laptop to windows 7 from vista. I had the game installed and i was playing it fine about 6 months ago when i had vista. 

If anyone has any solutions on how to install and play RA2 on Win7 Pleasee get in touch and let me know!


----------



## NM2

silentfly said:


> i have little bit difrent problem. I instaled it on windows 7 "x64-bit and when i click to play the game it says "***fatal*** string manager failed to initilaized properly" i think that the game is too old for the windows but id like to be sure.


i have made it workkkk 

once installed u have to go to ra2 file on ur pc and then click on a application file (.exe) then properties - then ensure compatabiliy is for windows xp sp2 -- so this for all .exe in the file.


----------

